# Xorg -configure fails for nvidia GTX 460



## truk (Jul 9, 2012)

Does any one have suggestions as to a work around?

Here is most of the Xorg.0.log. Exceeded 10K char limit so deleted lines under nvidia driver probes --


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.0-RC2 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD kchphenomii.khome 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 05 December 2011  07:04:08PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.24.0
	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul  8 16:20:03 2012
(II) Loader magic: 0x7ba500
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0e22:3842:1373 nVidia Corporation GF104 [GeForce GTX 460] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/33554432, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xd8000000/67108864, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
List of video drivers:
	radeon
	radeonhd
	r128
	openchrome
	nv
	mach64
	intel
	ati
	vesa
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.14.2
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeonhd_drv.so
(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.3.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "r128"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so
(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.8.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "openchrome"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so
(II) Module openchrome: vendor="http://openchrome.org/"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.2.904
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.1.18
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "mach64"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so
(II) Module mach64: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.8.2
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.14.2
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,
	Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

deleted lines from here

	GeForce GTS 360M, Quadro FX 1800M
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de0e22 (GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]) at 01@00:00:0
Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
  Configuration failed.
```


----------



## YouriBSD (Jul 10, 2012)

Install the driver from here  and use x11/nvidia-xconfig and x11/nvidia-settings. It works fine for me.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2012)

YouriBSD said:
			
		

> Install the driver from here


Use x11/nvidia-driver.


----------



## YouriBSD (Jul 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Use x11/nvidia-driver.



Is it the same ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## truk (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks! Worked great.


----------

